# Alexandra Schalaudek, Claudia Scarpatetti, Valerie Niehaus, Aline Hochscheid, Kerstin Landsmann, uvm. - Verbotene Liebe Folge 153-386 HD 720p (D 1995/



## Sledge007 (3 Apr. 2018)

*








Claudia Scarpatetti - Verbotene Liebe Folge 153 HD 720p (D 1995)

+slomo




 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 58,8 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 15s
download | mirror | mirror






Valerie Niehaus - Verbotene Liebe Folge 170 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 168 MB | 960 x 720 px | 03m 56s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 175 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 95,0 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 14s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 176 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 118 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 45s
download | mirror | mirror






Valerie Niehaus - Verbotene Liebe Folge 178 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 52,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 14s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek & Valerie Niehaus

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 184 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 42,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 01s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 191 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 68,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 35s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek & Isa Jank

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 192 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 125 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 56s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 193 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 73,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 43s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek & Aline Hochscheid

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 194 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 30,0 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 44s
download | mirror | mirror






Aline Hochscheid - Verbotene Liebe Folge 195 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 46,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 06s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 196 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 126 MB | 960 x 720 px | 03m 11s
download | mirror | mirror






Valerie Niehaus & Alexandra Schalaudek

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 200 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 64,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 31s
download | mirror | mirror






Meike Gottschalk - Verbotene Liebe Folge 201 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 45,0 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 04s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann & Alexandra Schalaudek

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 205 HD 720p (D 1995)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 59,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 14s
download | mirror | mirror






Claudia Scarpatetti & Alexandra Schalaudek

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 208 HD 720p (D 1995)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 139 MB | 960 x 720 px | 03m 15s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 210 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 319 MB | 960 x 720 px | 07m 29s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 211 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 117 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 45s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 217 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 129 MB | 960 x 720 px | 03m 03s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 219 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 121 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 52s
download | mirror | mirror






Claudia Scarpatetti - Verbotene Liebe Folge 223 HD 720p (D 1995)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 56,5 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 57s
download | mirror | mirror






Unbekannt - Verbotene Liebe Folge 225 HD 720p (D 1995)




 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 40,0 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 56s
download | mirror | mirror






Claudia Scarpatetti - Verbotene Liebe Folge 239 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 21,9 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 23s
download | mirror | mirror






Sotiria Loucopoulos & Valerie Niehaus

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 241 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 167 MB | 960 x 720 px | 03m 55s
download | mirror | mirror






Sotiria Loucopoulos - Verbotene Liebe Folge 242 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 102 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 24s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 244 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 89,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 01s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 245 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 72,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 42s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek & Kerstin Landsmann

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 246 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 182 MB | 960 x 720 px | 04m 16s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 255 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 63,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 29s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 271 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 6,88 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 11s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 272 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 77,5 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 16s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 275 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 122 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 51s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 281 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 12,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 17s
download | mirror | mirror






Sotiria Loucopoulos - Verbotene Liebe Folge 287 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 17,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 24s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 289 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 11,4 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 09s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 292 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 43,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 00s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 295 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 43,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 06s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 307 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 90,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 07s
download | mirror | mirror






Dinah Pfaus-Schilffarth - Verbotene Liebe Folge 317 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 105 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 28s
download | mirror | mirror






Dinah Pfaus-Schilffarth - Verbotene Liebe Folge 318 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 48,0 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 07s
download | mirror | mirror






Dinah Pfaus-Schilffarth & Miriam Lahnstein

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 319 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 127 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 58s
download | mirror | mirror






Dinah Pfaus-Schilffarth - Verbotene Liebe Folge 321 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 116 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 44s
download | mirror | mirror






Dinah Pfaus-Schilffarth - Verbotene Liebe Folge 322 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 16,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 23s
download | mirror | mirror






Gabriele Metzger - Verbotene Liebe Folge 324 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 35,6 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 48s
download | mirror | mirror






Gabriele Metzger - Verbotene Liebe Folge 330 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 72,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 41s
download | mirror | mirror






Valerie Niehaus - Verbotene Liebe Folge 340 HD 720p (D 1996)

(fehlerhafte Bitrate des Senders)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 58,9 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 22s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 343 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 195 MB | 960 x 720 px | 04m 34s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 354 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 40,0 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 56s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 358 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 55,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 17s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 359 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 15,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 22s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 361 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 202 MB | 960 x 720 px | 04m 44s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 362 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 75,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 45s
download | mirror | mirror






Miriam Lahnstein & Valerie Niehaus

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 363 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 80,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 43s
download | mirror | mirror






Miriam Lahnstein - Verbotene Liebe Folge 368 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 46,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 05s
download | mirror | mirror






Meike Gottschalk - Verbotene Liebe Folge 373 HD 720p (D 1996)

+slomo




 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 21,2 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 28s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek & Meike Gottschalk

- Verbotene Liebe Folge 377 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 103 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 25s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 378 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 19,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 27s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 381 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 119 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 47s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 383 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 33,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 00m 47s
download | mirror | mirror






Kerstin Landsmann - Verbotene Liebe Folge 385 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 93,1 MB | 960 x 720 px | 02m 12s
download | mirror | mirror






Alexandra Schalaudek - Verbotene Liebe Folge 386 HD 720p (D 1996)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 






Source: DVB-S | h.264 | 42,8 MB | 960 x 720 px | 01m 02s
download | mirror | mirror









​**
mfg Sledge



*


----------



## Voyeurfriend (3 Apr. 2018)

Danke für die tolle Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (3 Apr. 2018)

Echt Klasse! Mach gerne so weiter.:thx:


----------



## Punisher (3 Apr. 2018)

ein Riesenpost
:thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Apr. 2018)

Wow.Die Frauen haben einiges zur bieten.


----------



## Nordic (3 Apr. 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit und die tolle Zusammenstellung!


----------



## Strunz (3 Apr. 2018)

Verbotene Liebe war wohl früher deutlich "gehaltvoller." 

:thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## Padderson (3 Apr. 2018)

da haben sich ja doch im Laufe der Jahre einige interessante Szenen angesammelt! Klasse Sammlung:thx:


----------



## Feuja (3 Apr. 2018)

Super Zusammenstellung. Wahnsinnige Arbeit! Besten Dank


----------



## benjenkins (3 Apr. 2018)

Super Sledge, Danke!


----------



## Grobi (3 Apr. 2018)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass für die meisten Mädels offenbar BH-Verbot besteht, hätte ich mir die Serie wohl auch mal angesehen... 

:thx:


----------



## profaneproject (8 Apr. 2018)

_*Beifall & Danke für Alexandra & Kerstin!!*_


----------



## kleinlok (9 Apr. 2018)

Große Arbeit"!
Danke.


----------



## Bob Harris (9 Apr. 2018)

Ohhh ... WOW! Bin platt! Was für eine großartige Arbeit! Respekt und mega Danke dafür! :thx:

Alexandra ... :WOW:

Das waren noch schöne Zeiten, in denen man oft ohne BH's und ab und an mal oben ohne gedreht hat.


----------



## cris1 (11 Apr. 2018)

Thank you !!


----------



## Rambo (1 Juni 2018)

Ein ganz großes Dankeschön für diese tolle Zusammenfassung.
:thx::thumbup:


----------

